
Remote debugging with jsconsole, a different take - ahrjay
http://www.thecssninja.com/javascript/remote-debug
======
vetler
FWIW, Operas Dragonfly can do remote debugging on mobile devices. Here's a
video: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZt-k93qLbg>

~~~
ahrjay
Yeah have seen that only issue is it's only for Opera browser. However
Google[1] and Mozilla[2] are both working on remote debugging solutions that
will allow you to have true remote debugging abilities, like attaching break
points and do a whole bunch of really cool stuff that isn't possible with just
JavaScript. There is also the weinre project[3] which has some huge potential.

[1]
[http://code.google.com/p/chromedevtools/wiki/ChromeDevToolsP...](http://code.google.com/p/chromedevtools/wiki/ChromeDevToolsProtocol)
[2] <http://getfirebug.com/wiki/index.php/Crossfire> [3]
<http://pmuellr.github.com/weinre/>

